# Zugriff auf fremde Accounts per App



## Hippo (15 März 2012)

> *Mit dem Handy fremde Internetprofile ausspähen*
> 
> Kennen Sie das? Sie sitzen im Café oder am Flughafen und nutzen drahtloses Internet. Surfen per WLAN ist schnell, praktisch - und vor allem oft kostenlos. Doch: Die Hotspots sind oft nicht sicher.


 
weiter hier: http://www.stern.de/tv/sterntv/spio...tandard&utm_medium=rss-feed&utm_campaign=alle


----------



## jakestyler (15 März 2012)

Beitrag heute um 19:00 Uhr bei Galileo.


----------



## Heiko (16 März 2012)

jakestyler schrieb:


> Beitrag heute um 19:00 Uhr bei Galileo.


Was kam da?


----------



## Reducal (16 März 2012)

jakestyler schrieb:


> Beitrag heute um 19:00 Uhr bei Galileo.
> 
> 
> Heiko schrieb:
> ...


 
Gefahren beim Surfen über Hotspots (Link nur kurzzeitig gültig)


----------



## Heiko (16 März 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Gefahren beim Surfen über Hotspots (Link nur kurzzeitig gültig)


Sehr plakativ und leider nicht immer ganz richtig.


----------



## jakestyler (16 März 2012)

> *100 SEKUNDEN: HOT SPOT FACEBOOK*
> 
> In Deutschland gibt aktuell mehr als 15.000 WLAN-Hotspots. Meistens kostenloses Internet für unterwegs. Doch wer nicht aufpasst, kann eine böse Überraschung erleben. Auf was du achten solltest und wie sie du dich schützen kannst, dass erfährst du in unseren 100 Sekunden.


----------

